# Sourcing springbars



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone got any links to some good quality springbars? Don't need a million of them (right now I only actually need 1 22mm bar) but I'm a little wary of these 300+ sets for a feq quid on ebay, but am not willing to pay the jewelers downstairs £2.50 per bar!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I uses these guys.....never had any issues..

https://www.watchgecko.com/buckles-and-accessories/spare-parts


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> but﻿ am not w﻿illing to pay t﻿he jewelers do﻿wnstairs £2.﻿50 per ﻿bar!﻿﻿


 How much is your watch worth ?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> How much is your watch worth ?


 £2000. I know the point you're making, hence why I'm looking for good quality bars. Doesn't mean I'm willing to be ripped off though. Given the stuff the jewelers sells (£50 timex etc, nothing fancy by any means) then I doubt the spring bars they stock are anything but bog standard generic ones which can be had for much cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I get mine here: https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/fittings-spring-bars - all the choice in the world and decent quality in my (limited) experience.

You won't get a great deal if you have to pay postage on a single spring bar though, not that you'd struggle to find something else you 'need', I'm sure.

I tried the cheap ebay box btw - didn't trust em.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTRA-STRONG-2mm-EXTRA-THICK-WATCH-SPRING-BARS-PINS-STAINLESS-STEEL-18mm-to-26mm/292218244526?hash=item4409908dae:m:mrJVO8-p_Io6UdZbsaLHkdA

£2.59 posted.

Steve.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

If you PM me an address I'll post you a selection


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

How many do you want? I'll post you some if you're really too cheap to buy some


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As already posted by others, I have a Cousins selection box...if you want some, just PM me. (FOC, of course).


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the offers, found a pair in the bottom of one of my Tupperwares.

And it has nothing to do with being too cheap to buy some @Omegamaniac otherwise I wouldn't have asked for links. If you're someone who has no problem being ripped off then good for you.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

:Snore:


----------

